
Potential employer flew me out for interview, cancels return flight - JackFr
https://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions/126565/potential-employer-flew-me-out-for-interview-cancels-return-flight
======
justtopost
I actually had this happen once. I charged my return flight, and sent them a
bill along with some legal letterhead, for the flight, an extra day hotel
stay, and 3 taxi trips. My lawyer made 2 follow up calls and it was paid
within the month. The outfit in NYC, is no longer in business. I wonder why. I
still remember his sob story about needing the money. Hard to need the money
more than someone trapped 1000 miles from home. Dispite being non-religious, I
sincerely hope the lowest depths of hell await these types of people.

------
tln
One time my company flew out an interviewee, he was great but decided to go
with another company -- that he interviewed at during his trip. Although me
and my co-owners were a bit miffed, the idea of cancelling the flight is
beyond the pale.

------
tyingq
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18921714](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18921714)

------
nunez
Name and shame. That's one of the shadiest interviewing moves I've ever heard
of. They don't deserve good engineers, ever.

